# Satie's ogives: sheet music



## Aramis

Can't find. Anywhere. Not at the coach. Not under the broach. 

Direct me to them and I shall give you... once more.


----------



## Stunt21

I'll see what I can do...


----------



## emiellucifuge

www.broekmans.com
search, they have it.


----------



## Aramis

emiellucifuge said:


> www.broekmans.com
> search, they have it.


Sure, I will pay doubled price of purchased item for international shipment


----------



## emiellucifuge

well i assumed you were desperate on last resort. 
Could you see my thread on scores im seeking please?


----------



## Stunt21

http://icking-music-archive.org/ByComposer/Satie.php

This will be cheaper 

Greetings!


----------

